# General > Pets Corner >  Missing Dog:  Please bring Dulcie home

## sunshine23

I am asking that this not be removed and put to the Pet's corner because not every person viewing Caithness.Org would look at Pet's Corner. 

I have posted on here a few days ago with some details of this dog that is missing.

The dog's name is Dulcie.  She went missing from Thurso on Friday (30th July). She is a light/golden coloured Lurcher with a white chest. She is around 7 years old and should be wearing a brown collar with a tag that reads: Macleod 01847 890322. She is quite a friendly dog and doesn't usually have a problem with approaching strangers. If you have seen her or have got her, please don't hesitate to get in touch. Please contact: 01847 890322. If you have a shed, garage or lockup, would you please check in case she has been locked in by accident.   Thank you.

----------


## welsh-witch

hope you find her safe n sound soon x

----------


## pegasus

Sincerely hoping you find Dulcie safe and well.  :Frown:

----------


## cherokee

Just wanna bump this thread once again to the top - heart felt wishes for Dulcie's safe return Sunshine23 !!

----------


## unicorn

I was hoping we would be reading that she had been found......... this must be an absolute nightmare for her and her owners.  ::

----------


## Liz

The problem is with people going in holidays she could be locked in a garage. If anyone knows of someone on holiday could they have a look in their garage if possible to see whether Dulcie is there?

I know how I would feel if it was my dog so hope with all my heart that Dulcie is found safe and well soon.

----------


## sids

Why are so many dogs and cats going missing?

----------


## skinnydog

Still no word on finding Duclie?  That is really weird as I am pretty sure she would know how to find her way home.  What a sad time for everyone, hope she turns up very, very soon.

----------


## dachs4

hi saw strange dog running around low ormlie, {provest cormack drive } to me it was a lurcher,worth having a look goodluck

----------


## Gronnuck

Bump

Here's hoping you find her soon.

----------


## sunshine23

I have some wonderful news, Dulcie arrived home safe and sound earlier this evening. She is very thin and has some nasty wounds but very alert. Thank you to everyone that contacted us and a big thank you for the help and support.

----------


## evelyn

Thats fantastic news. Hope she gets over her ordeal.
Evelyn

----------


## Hoida

Wonderful news everyone must be so happy and thankful :Grin:

----------


## Tubthumper

I'm really glad she's home safe. Happy, happy, happy!!! :Smile:

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Excellent news  :Grin:

----------


## DeHaviLand

I couldnt be happier for you  :Grin:

----------


## highland red

Fantastic :Grin:  It is really nice to hear something that has a happy ending.

Go and spoil her rotten now!

All the best.
HR

----------


## bustergirl

Thats brIllient news glad she is home there could be a chance someone took her and possibly abused her but she managed to escape or they just let her go anyway i am glad she is safe back at home xx

----------


## cherokee

Great news that wee Dulcie is home, safe and sound !!  ::

----------


## welsh-witch

thats made my night that has, im so pleased for you n dulcie  ::  ::  ::  big hugs for her xx

----------


## Liz

Oh this is the news I have been longing for!!!!

So chuffed. :Grin:

----------

